# Wah Wahs TDK or Fasel whats best ?



## stoptail (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey Guys , I recently bought a used Vox v848 Clyde McCoy reissue with Fasel inductor , its not that old maybe a few years , anyways I have had quite a few old real italian Crybabys and Super Crybabys some TDK inductors and some had Fasel inductors and I actually like the TDKs better up until now , I really like the sound of this reissue Vox Fasel ( other than they come with a crappy pot , it gets scratchy real fast and bad ). Anybody out there had enough Wah time in on TDK & Fasel loaded wahs to voice an opinion as to what they prefer . Also does anybody know what the difference between an original Super Crybaby and a Crybaby I have had them side by side and the circuits looked identical , they didn't sound different either , all the Super Crybabys I had were TDK equipped . As a side note the whats your favorite boutique Wah. The best boutique wah I ever owned was an early Fulltone clyde sn#33 , Ive tried a Buddah wah and it didn't impress me at all .


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

The Fasel inductors of yesteryear were, according to the experts, a different beast then those being made today. However, I have a Dunlop Zakk Wylde Wah with the the new Fasel inductor and I like it quite a lot. It needed a bit of love recently, but is back to where it was when I bought it. Well built, solid pedals. I briefly owned a new Vox wah (made in China) and really couldn't get past the trebly nastiness. Although it was pretty good for "Shaft" type stuff. If your serious about wahs and you don't mind dropping serious money, check out "Real McCoy" by Geoffrey Teese. If your really after the ultimate wah, try and find a Ulysses wah. They are handmade in Montreal, and the one I checked out was $360 at BoutiqueTone. This guy makes his own inductors!! They are outragiously good pedals, but you pay for it.

http://www.analogman.com/kraft.htm

Cheers Shawn


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> . If your really after the ultimate wah, try and find a Ulysses wah. They are handmade in Montreal, and the one I checked out was $360 at BoutiqueTone. This guy makes his own inductors!! They are outragiously good pedals, but you pay for it.
> 
> http://www.analogman.com/kraft.htm
> 
> Cheers Shawn


The Ulysses is made by the MJM pedal guy. He was going to build me one for $160.00 a few years ago...sounds like the price went up :smile:


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's the skinny on the Ulysses pedal. MJM are no longer offering this pedal on their web site. Although you can apparantly send them your wah peadal and they will install their circuit. Here's a link.

http://www.montrealmirror.com/2008/030608/games3.html


----------

